# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Krijimi i PS sipas Xhelil Gjonit...

## Xhuxhumaku

*Xhelil Gjoni: E mora për veshësh Nanon dhe e vura kryetar të PS*

» Dërguar më: 16/11/2009 - 07:49

Nga Luljeta Progni

_(Pjesë e intervistës me Xhelil Gjonin, që gjendet në librin "Trashëgimtarët")_

_Xhelil Gjoni, ish-anëtar i Komitetit Qendror të PPSH-së rrëfen në këtë intervistë të realizuar në 21 janar 2009 për gazetaren Luljeta Progni, përplasjet e tij të para me Ramiz Alinë, ardhjen si funksionar i lartë në Tiranë dhe rolin e tij si protagonist pas rënies së bustit të Enver Hoxhës deri në themelimin e PSSH-së, kohë pas të cilës ai u tërhoq totalisht nga jeta politike publike.
Janë shumë interesante atakimet e protagonistit ndaj dyshes Ramiz e Nexhmije, të cilët sipas tij, vetëm sa e dëmtuan imazhin e Enver Hoxhës. Një e vërtetë e madhe e thënë në intervistë është urdhri i dhënë nga Ramiz Alia për të qëlluar turmën e protestuese që rrëzonin bustin e Enverit në qendër të Tiranës e moszbatimin e urdhrit nga Hekuran Isai. E pas kësaj vijnë zhvillimet e vrullshme për krijimin e PSSH-së. Pse iu kërkua Skënder Gjinushit të mos krijonte PSD, si refuzoi Maqo Lakrori drejtimin e PS e si u vendos në këtë post Fatos Nano. Cili ka qenë roli i disa prej politikanëve dhe aktualë si Ruçi, Islami, Pëllumbi e Lakrori në ditët e qershorit 1991, duhet të lexoni intervistën e Xhelil Gjonit._

*Kanë kaluar 18 vjet nga zhvillimet e vrullshme të '90, kur u rrëzua sistemi komunist. Si e vlerësoni rolin e Ramiz Alisë në këto zhvillime?*

Ramiz Alia është një figurë e dyzuar. Natyrisht, është një figurë e rritur nën hije. Njësoj si bima nën hije. E zbehtë, pa kurajë për të vendosur dhe me një marifet për t'i thënë gjërat me dy kuptime siç e do situata. Në një situatë kur ja do puna që ta kenë thënë në ndonjë formë deklaratën, thotë e kam thënë kështu, por edhe ndryshe. Pra, i lë fjalët me disa kuptime për të qenë i mbrojtur. Kjo është një nga cilësitë e tij, për mendimin tim cilësi e keqe. Ai nuk kishte kurajë për t'i thënë gjërat, por edhe për t'i zbatuar. Në rast se nuk i realizon, ato mbeten në kuadrin e fjalëve dhe s'ke bërë asgjë, vetëm nëse ke folur, dhe aq më keq me disa kuptime.

*Ku bazoheni ju për këtë përfundim për Ramiz Alinë?*

Do të marr dy momente për të argumentuar këtë mendim. Kur isha sekretar i parë në Krujë, Ramizi më erdhi për vizitë. Erdhi të shohë tufëzat që i kisha ngritur atje dhe ishin kot. Ishte njësoj si të mos ishin fare, sepse nuk mund të prodhohej qumësht. Kooperativa s'e përballonte dot furnizimin me qumësht. Unë i shtrova dy probleme: I thashë, t'i japim kodrës dhe malit 10 të imta, lopën dhe tre dynymë tokë… (vijon në librin "Trashëgimtarët" në fq.102)

*Ramiz Alia ju kundërshtoi, siç thoni ju, në dy pika të cilat nëse do të gjenin mbështetje do të sillnin ndryshim të situatës. Mendoni se me refuzimin që u bëri propozimeve tuaja deklaroi qëndrimin e tij kundër ndryshimit dhe se po ruante pushtetin e tij në krye, të asaj byroje politike për të cilën tha se e donte?*

Të jemi të qartë që në fillim. Ramiz Alia nuk e deshi asnjëherë pluralizmin, edhe pse shkonte me idenë e pluralizmit të mendimit. Por, mendoj se po të kishte qenë Enveri gjallë do të kishte bërë me kohë ndryshimin dhe do të kishte sjellë pluralizmin. Ne vërtetë s'kishim traditë, por me kalimin e kohës do të fitonim eksperiencë. Pra, Ramizi ishte kundër pluralizmit. Ishte për pluralizëm idesh që diskutoheshin nëpër klube. Një ndër gjerat me themelore në atë kohë do të kishte qenë krijimi i Partisë Agrare, që të merrte në mbrojtje fshatarët. Për sa i përket kundërshtimeve që është thënë se i bënin Ramizit anëtarët e byrosë, është tërësisht gënjeshtër. Askush nuk e kundërshtonte. Kur erdha në Tiranë, në mesin e vitit '90 kuptova se anëtarët e byrosë nuk kishin asnjë peshë në marrjen e vendimeve…( Vazhdon në librin "Trashëgimtarët", fq. 105)

*Kur i keni parë ju shenjat e para të ndryshimit te Ramiz Alia?*

Nevoja reale u ndje që kur po dukej se gjithçka kishte mbetur në vend. Megjithëse Ramizi vendosi të bënte ato mbledhje të hapura të partisë, ky vendim nuk ishte rezultativ, për mendimin tim, se ideja ishte që të diskutohej dhe të rriheshin idetë. Domethënë, të riorganizohej partia. Dhe, nuk më dukej se çështja ishte të hapeshin për publikun mbledhjet e partisë. Domethënë, duhej bërë rinovimi i Partisë që nga qendra deri në bazë, por kjo nuk ndodhi… (vijon në librin "Trashëgimtarët", fq. 106)

*Kur ju erdhët në Tiranë dhe kur bisedonit me Ramiz Alinë në biseda jashtë forumeve, çfarë diskutonit lidhur me ndryshimet e mundshme?*

Kishin filluar diskutimet, por ideja kishte mbërritur deri tek pluralizmi i mendimit. Dhe, jo pluralizmi politik. Ramizi pretendonte që gjerat do të zbuteshin nëse lejohej pluralizmi i mendimit dhe se do të sheshohej situata, gjë e cila shpëtonte më pas sistemin e atëhershëm nga rënia, sipas mendimit që kishte Ramizi. Por, situata po vinte e bëhej përditë e më e ashpër, dhe në momentin e protestave të studentëve Ramizi u detyrua të shpallë pluralizmin... (vijon në librin "Trashëgimtarët" fq. 107).

*Si e gjykuat ju shkarkimin nga detyra të funksionarëve të lartë të Byrosë pas protestave të studentëve?*

Ai (Ramizi) i hoqi nga postet drejtuese, por i la anëtarë të Komitetit Qendror të Partisë. Rita Marko ishte nënkryetar kuvendi dhe si i tillë ai u shkarkua, por mbeti anëtar i KQ.

*A kërkuan shpjegime për shkarkimin?*

Nuk ishin të kënaqur, kuptohet, se ata kishin parashikuar se do të vdisnin në ato poste, domethënë se do të qëndronin deri në fund. Hoqi dhe Manush Myftiun, që për mendimin tim ishte i aftë, por duhet të drejtonin të rinjtë. Megjithatë, ata u mërzitën. Por, kjo nuk kishte fare rëndësi, sepse ata nuk kishin peshë në KQ.

*Thatë se në Byro Ramizi nuk haste kundërshtime, po në KQ?*

Nuk e kundërshtoi kurrë njeri Ramiz Alinë as në KQ, sepse gjithnjë ishte besimi dhe shpresa që Ramizi do t'i evoluonte gjërat, do t'i zhvillonte, dhe ne kishim besim absolut që do të ishte kështu. Por, kjo ishte një përshtypje e rreme për mendimin tim, ndaj mendoj se duhet të kishte pasur në Komitetin Qendror njerëz jo në moshë të plakur që nuk kishin mendime. Gjithashtu, kishte të rinj në moshë dhe nuk kishte mendim…
Paradoksi apo gjëja më e shëmtuar ishte se u veprua në kundërshtim me gjërat e shkruara të Enver Hoxhës nga Ramizi dhe Nexhmija. Ata e përdorën emrin e Enverit jashtëzakonisht shumë. Në emërtimet e emrit të Enverit në çdo vepër shesh, universitet, rrugë, hidrocentral apo shkollë. Ishte tepri. Monumentet në Tiranë, Korçë, Gjirokastër etj, buste pa fund. Ndërkohë që është e shkruar në vëllimet e Enver Hoxhës. Atje ku vihej monumenti, ai kishte lënë porosi që të vihej një kolonë me figura partizanësh dhe në atë kolonë të ishte dhe portreti i tij, pasi ishte komandat i asaj lufte. U bë e kundërta e asaj që ai kishte lënë porosi. Ramizi dhe Nexhmija bënë tërësisht të kundërtat që ai vetë kishte porositur, dhe u bë njëlloj si Hrushovi dhe Stalinin që e ngritën në qiell kur vdiq dhe pastaj ia bënë gropën në një mënyrë tjetër. E njëjta praktikë siç u bë me Enverin në Shqipëri. E bëri Ramizi këtë, se s'kishte peshë në parti për të ngritur veten në emër të Enverit. Ramizi e dëmtoi më shumë nga sa mendohej. Pra, në KQ kishin një besim absolut te Ramizi. Por, mendoj se Ramizi ishte një figurë që ishte rritur si bima nën hije dhe e zënë nga bryma. Ai ishte rritur si figurë nën hijen e Enverit, nën hijen e Mehmetit dhe nën hijen e Hysni Kapos.
*
Ç'ngjarje ju ka mbetur në mend nga zhvillimet brenda PPSH-së në '90-91?*

U mblodh aktivi i gushtit i vitit 1990 ku u mendua të riorganizohet KQ për të vajtur drejt Kongresit, i cili u shty në qershor për shkak të zgjedhjeve të shkurtit, që u shtynë për në mars. Aktivi ishte pleniumi i zgjedhur dhe u bë në sallën e Kuvendit Popullor... (vijon te libri "Trashëgimtarët", fq. 109).

*Po për Enverin?*

Jo, nuk u mor asnjë vendim. Në përgjithësi KQ ishte kundër heqjes së emrit në vepra, dhe për momentin ishte plotësisht kundër. Vijmë më pas në momentin e heqjes së monumentit të Enver Hoxhës. Në këtë rast të dy palët, si Ramizi si Hekuran Isai që ishte ministër i Brendshëm gënjejnë, pra nuk thonë të vërtetën. Kjo, sepse lajmi që u përmbys monumenti erdhi në momentin kur ne ishim në mbledhje të plenumit të anëtarëve të komitetit të partisë së Tiranës. Mbledhja ishte për të vendosur për situatën, dhe Ramizi pyeti pak ditë më parë: "ku janë njerëzit? Janë fshehur skutave. Pse s'dalin?". E kishte fjalën për njerëzit e partisë. Mblodha pleniumin dhe i thashë: "njerëzit janë në sallë. Po të presin dhe duhet të vish të flasësh ti". Erdhi Ramizi. Ishte në presidium bashkë me Adil Çarçanin. Edhe unë isha atje. Ramizi po u fliste njerëzve të pleniumit. Në këtë kohë, sekretari i Ramizit sjell një letër që na e lexon neve: Shoku Hekuran thotë se është rrëzuar busti i Enver Hoxhës në shesh. Dhe, lexoi letrën Ramizi. "Ja, - tha, - se dhe monumenti u përmbys". Pas kësaj, Ramizi akuzoi Hekuran Isain se nuk kishte zbatuar urdhrin që i paskësh dhënë Ramizi: që të gjuhej turma që prekte bustin e Enver Hoxhës. Ai tha se i kishte dhënë urdhër Hekuran Isait të gjuhej turma, por të gjuhej te këmbët. Po si mund të komandohej ushtari që të gjuante te këmbët e njerëzve në ato momente në shesh? Ishte një budallallëk i madh dhe situata ishte shumë e tensionuar. Ndërsa, Hekurani që të dilte i mirë në të ardhmen me demokratët tha se shoku Ramizi vërtetë më tha të qëlloj turmën dhe të mbroj bustin, por unë nuk desha dhe nuk dhashë urdhrin që të qëllohej...(vijon te libri "Trashëgimtarët", fq. 110)

*A keni dijeni për krijimin e një partie të majtë nga figura të rëndësishme të kësaj partie, bëhet fjalë për pranverën e vitit 1991?*

Nuk është kështu. Kongresi ishte një katrahurë e vërtetë... Ismaili (Lleshi) shkonte përditë te Skënder Gjinushi që ta bindte atë të kthehej në PPSH ose të vinte në PS, dhe të mos krijonte PSD. Kurse ky, Fatos Nano që e kam marrë për veshi e për dore, donte të bëhej ministër dhe jo të merrte post partiak. Nano kishte dëshirë të bëhej ministër i Jashtëm. E vendosën sekretar në Ministrinë e Jashtme, po ai s'pranoi. Dhe, më pas iu dha posti i ministrit të Tregtisë së Jashtme. Fatosi donte të kishte marrëdhënie me jashtë, ndërsa Maqo (Lakrori), u propozua si sekretar i parë i partisë, domethënë kryetar. E thërret Maqon në presidium Ramizi dhe i thotë: do bëhesh kryetar. Dhe, Maqo pranoi. Nga Ramizi që ishte në presidium të Kuvendit Popullor, vjen te zyra ime në KQ. Me thotë mua: "shoku Xhelil isha te shoku Ramiz. Më propozoi këtë gjë dhe unë e pranova se nuk ia ktheja dot fjalën". I thashë se çfarë kërkon nga unë. Më tha: "të lutem ma zgjidh këtë punë, se nuk dua të bëhem sekretar i parë". Pastaj mora në telefon Ramizin dhe i thashë që Maqo nuk do të bëhet sekretar i parë se më erdhi në zyrë. Po mirë, më tha ai, e pranoi kur e propozova. I thashë, nuk e di si është puna, por ai erdhi në zyrë dhe ma la mua në derë ta zgjidh këtë punë. Kështu ishte kjo punë, nuk ishte vendosur deri në kongres se cili do të ishte emri që do të drejtonte partinë. Mendimet ishin që të ishte Ismail Lleshi, dhe Ismaili e do pushtetin po t'ia japin... Iu propozua Servet Pëllumbit që të bëhej nënkryetar me Ismailin kryetar, por ai tha se nuk e pranoj se jam plak. Mirëpo, shkoi disa vite dhe ju lezetua politika. U pasurua dhe qëndroi gjatë në politikë. Kurse, Kastriot Islami s'ka qenë kërkushi fare që të dalë sot dhe të thotë se ka bërë histori atëherë. Ai ishte një beniamin i Ramizit, të cilin e njihte nëpërmjet Semiramit që ishte dekane në Fakultetin e Shkencave. Maqo dhe Kastrioti njiheshin me Ramizin prej Semiranit, të shoqes. Pastaj, kam marrë Fatosin dhe i kam thënë: do jesh ti sekretar i parë i partisë. E kemi thirrur bashkë me Ramizin dhe i kemi thënë si do marrësh partinë. U bind dhe i thamë të zgjidhte kë do të merrte nënkryetar. Mori Ismailin (Lleshin), Spiron (Dede) dhe Servetin (Pëllumbi). E shpallën në kongres, kjo është historia. Sepse, unë i kam drejtuar këto gjëra. Unë kam drejtuar përfaqësinë e kongresit dhe i di mirë këto. Për shembull, Dritëroin nuk e pranonte përfaqësia të hynte në forumet që do zgjidheshin. Ai kishte mbajtur një diskutim kundër Enverit. Po ashtu, dhe Moikom Zeqon. Disa njerëz janë propozuar jashtë listës së përfaqësisë. Bile, edhe votimet atë ditë ishin me një farë marifeti, me një farë manipulimi. Kjo, sepse nuk e pranonin dhe ai nuk fitoi votat për të qenë në forumet e partisë së re që po zgjidheshin në atë kongres. Spiro Deden e kam çuar te Dritëroi dhe i kam thënë: Pyete Dritëroin, a do të jesh në pleniumin e ardhshëm. Ai kishte thënë: thuaj Xhelilit, aty e kam vendin. Aty unë u sigurova dhe bëmë përpjekjet për ta futur në forume.

*Nga seanca e "gjyqit" ndaj byrosë politike, çfarë mban mend?*

Atë seancë e drejtova, unë dhe jo Gramozi. Ai sa kishte ardhur nga Tepelena dhe nuk kishte përvojë. Thoshte ngrihu ti, ulu ti, por vetëm kaq. Në atë seancë u fol për gabimet që kishin sjellë atë situatë... (Vijon te libri "Trashëgimtaret", fq. 111). U shtrua çështja që të mos prekej Ramizi, me mendimin që ishte iniciator i demokracisë.

*Ju ishit dakord që Ramizi të mos penalizohej?*

Po.

*Pse?*

Që të drejtonte Ramizi dhe të mos përmbysej dhe me të, duke forcuar KQ me elementë të rinj të avancuar dhe duke vendosur rregull e duke pastruar partinë, ne mund të vazhdonim si parti më vete... (vijon në librin "Trashëgimtarët")

*U përjashtua byroja në atë kongres?*

Po, u përjashtua.

*Po ju?*

Për mua nuk u mor asnjë vendim.

*Po ju vendosët vetë të largoheshit?*

Unë u tërhoqa.

*Po Ramizi si reagoi?*

Ramizi u prek që kur e kritikova në raport. Në vend që të prekeshim ne, u prek Ramizi... (Vijon te libri "Trashëgimtarët", fq. 114)

*Çfarë mendoni se mbeti nga PPSH në PS dhe çfarë u largua prej saj?*

Për mua mbeti pjesa e madhe e komunistëve që u transformuan në socialistë, por duke ndërruar vetëm emrin. Kurse ndërrimi i pikëpamjeve erdhi gradualisht. Pra, anëtarësia mbeti në PS, por programi ndryshoi. Si fizik mbeti e gjithë PPSH-ja.

*A bëri Ramiz Alia kërkesë për t'u anëtarësuar në PS?*

Po, bëri kërkesë, por nuk e pranuan në parti. Ata shpirtërisht aty e kishin Ramizin, por për t'u justifikuar se janë moderuar nuk e pranuan Ramizin anëtar të PS-së. (vijon në librin "Trashëgimtarët", fq. 115)

GSH

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Trashëgimtarët, skaneri i një partie*

» Vendosur: 16/11/2009 - 08:48
  

Kush kontrollon të kaluarën, kontrollon të ardhmen, kush kontrollon të tashmen, kontrollon të kaluarën. Me këtë citat të George Orwell Luljeta Progni të fton të ndërmarrësh një aventurë leximi, në librin e saj Trashëgimtarët. Libri i munguar për historinë e partisë më jetëgjatë në Shqipëri, Partisë Socialiste. Një e vërtetë për të kaluarën dhe të tashmen tonë, e ndoshta një parashikim i mirë për të ardhmen. Luljeta Progni, pasi ka ushtruar për një kohë të gjatë profesionin e gazetares, reporteres së politikës, ka vendosur të shkojë më tej duke u dhënë përgjigje pikëpyetjeve që mund ti kenë lindur asaj fillimisht në kokë, por në këtë mënyrë rreket tu japë përgjigje dhe pikëpyetjeve tona. Historia e një partie që mbart në vetvete historinë e Shqipërisë. Të pathënat dhe kontradiktat që kanë shënuar mbijetesën e një krijese politike, ndoshta më jetëgjata e këtij lloji, që mbart në vetvete të pathënat e historisë sonë të përbashkët. Me redaktim të Lutfi Dervishit dhe me një parathënie të ndierë të prof.Artan Fugës, libri Trashëgimtarët është një udhërrëfyes i mirë dhe për të rinjtë që ndoshta skanë pas lindur në ato kohë të trazuara, por që duan të njohin fillesat e këtij sistemi, i cili nuk mund të kuptohet pa njohjen e fillesës së PS-së. Plot informacione, dëshmi të rralla të protagonistëve dhe një këndvështrim analitik për Partinë Socialiste, rrënjët e saj në Partinë e Punës. Mbi dyzimin që karakterizon këtë parti, e cila ishte e vetmja që i mbijetoi shembjes së murit komunist nga simotrat e saj në Evropën Juglindore. Në librin e Prognit, PS na shfaqet si një parti kontroverse, që shpesh herë i bie të udhëhiqet dhe nga liderë të tillë. Autorja jo pa dashje thekson disa herë se kjo parti nuk u distancua kurrë nga e kaluara e saj, nga PPSH-ja, e cila mban përgjegjësinë për krimet e komunizmit e vuajtjet që i shkaktoi këtij vendi. Megjithëse në krye të saj më së fundmi ka ardhur njeriu që ndoshta në vitin 1991 do të dukej më i papërshtatshmi për këtë punë, përsëri PS vazhdon të jetë trashëgimtarja e partisë mëmë në një mënyrë a një tjetër. Ata që presin të lexojnë një analizë politike me të cilat jemi mësuar, plot me mendime personale e subjektivizëm do të zhgënjehen. Luljeta Progni nuk rreket ti fusë në kokë askujt asnjë mendim personal të sajin politik, ajo sjell vetëm fakte, dëshmi dhe ndërton një histori që ka munguar, por që duket se ka qenë e nevojshme. Në këtë libër studimor, me guxim ajo hedh poshtë tezën e dy prej historianëve me famë botërore që janë marrë veçanërisht me Shqipërinë, James Pettifer dhe Miranda Vickers, sipas të cilëve Ramiz Alia e dëshironte më herët pluralizmin, por Byroja politike e kundërshtoi në bllok.

PANORAMA

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

................

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Moikom Zeqo: Unë propozova emrin PS, Nexhmija iku nga mbledhja*

» Dërguar më: 18/11/2009 - 10:40
Darina Tanushi

Moikom Zeqo, ish-themelues i PS tregon për GSH, disa nga të vërtetat e takimeve në zyrën e Ramiz Alisë, para themelimit të kësaj partie në 12 qershor 1991. Janë debate brenda mbledhjeve të mbyllura, ku merrnin pjesë veç Ramizit edhe personazhe të tjerë, si Namik Dokle apo Maqo Lakrori, debate të cilat në fakt nuk janë të protokolluara, por kanë vlerë historike për themelimin e PS. Moikom Zeqo i jep të drejtë fjalëve të Xhelil Gjonit, ish-anëtarit të KQ, i larguar përfundimisht nga politika, dhe që foli publikisht vetëm në librin "Trashëgimtarët" të gazetares Luljeta Progni.


*Eshtë rikthyer edhe njëherë debati i krijimit të PS. Si një ndër themeluesit e saj, cilët ishin njerëzit që kontribuuan në krijimin e Partisë Socialiste në 12 qershor 1991?*

Çështja e krijimit të PS tani i takon historisë. Është një çështje që duhet folur me objektivitet, pa pasion dhe pa përvetësim të ngjarjeve historike nga persona, të cilët nuk kanë dhënë asnjë kontribut në këtë ngjarje. Dua të përmend një gjë që nuk e përmendin. Shkrimi i parë për idenë e pluralizmit politik është shkruar nga akademiku, Ylli Popa. Ky shkrim ngjalli entuziazëm të madh, sidomos tek unë. I kam telefonuar po atë ditë që u botua ky shkrim tek "Zëri i Popullit" dhe që nga ai moment kam qenë me mish e me shpirt për institucionalizimin e pluralizmit politik, çka do të thotë prishjen e monopolit të një partie të vetme siç ishte PPSH. Unë gjatë kësaj periudhe kam botuar disa shkrime ku kam përkrahur idenë e pluralizmit, por ende nuk ishte e qartë në mendjen time si duhet të procedohej për të ardhmen, për Partinë e Punës. Dalja në skenë e Partisë Demokratike qe një ngjarje epokale. Kështu u instalua pluralizmi politik dhe kjo ka ndikuar tek njerëzit duke përfshirë edhe veten time. Që nga ai moment unë kam qenë kriticist ndaj praktikave vegjetuese, retrograte të PPSH dhe kam qenë i bindur që duhet të ndryshojë situata. Por duhet folur me dokumente. Shumë njerëz kanë fantazi dhe pas themelimit të PS, janë treguar edhe mburravecë, edhe përvetësues për shkak të mëtimit të meritave që nuk i meritojnë. Unë nuk dua as merita dhe as të mburrem. Jam një qytetar, i cili mendon që historia është histori, nuk u përket dy-tre personave, por nuk mund të bëj histori edhe jashtë personave që sinqerisht kanë dhënë një kontribut.

*Si është e vërteta atëherë? Kush e shtrembëron?*

Në 20 shkurt të vitit 1991, unë kam qenë i ftuar në zyrën e Ramiz Alisë nga Spiro Dede. Diskutohej çështja e grevës së studentëve të UT, të cilët kërkonin heqjen e emrit të diktatorit Hoxha nga Universiteti. Në atë mbledhje, ku kishte disa nga figurat politike të asaj kohe, kam qenë i vetmi që jam ngritur dhe i kam thënë Ramiz Alisë që, emri Enver Hoxha duhet t'i hiqet Universitetit. Jo vetëm pse studentët kanë të drejtë, por çështja e Shqipërisë është më e rëndësishme se sa emri i Enver Hoxhës apo edhe i vetë Partisë së Punës. Ka reaguar me emocion në atë kohë Nexhmije Hoxha. Është larguar nga ajo mbledhje ku ishim. Pranë meje ka qenë Namik Dokle dhe mbaj mend që Namiku më tha: "Moikom, ndoshta Nexhmija do vrasë veten tani". Ndërsa unë i thashë: "Nuk do ta vrasë veten". Pas kësaj, kemi dëgjuar lajmin që pikërisht, pasi unë diskutova, që populli kishte rrëzuar statujën e Enver Hoxhës në sheshin qendror të Tiranës. Mbaj mend që në atë mbledhje më ka përkrahur në mënyrë diplomatike, vetëm ish-ministri i jashtëm i asaj kohe Reis Malile, i cili ka thënë se Moikomi ka të drejtë. Ishte hera e parë që në një mbledhje të nivelit kaq të lartë, pikërisht në zyrën e Ramiz Alisë kërkohej të hiqej emri i Enver Hoxhës.

*Çfarë ka ndodhur më pas?*

Dëshmia e dytë bën fjalë për datën 13 prill 1991. Na mbledh Ramiz Alia në zyrën e tij për të diskutuar për një projekt-program të PPSH-së në Kongresin e saj të 10-të. Ramizi kryesonte mbledhjen. Aty kemi qenë të ftuar unë, Artan Fuga dhe Maqo Lakrori. Projekt-programi u paraqit në emër të Byrosë politike, tashmë fantazmë dhe të vdekur, por qe tipik një program konservator, dogmatik dhe për pasojë absolutisht i papranueshëm. Unë diskutova dhe dola kundër programit dhe konkretisht për disa teza kryesore. Unë dola me tezën se duhet hequr formula e marksizëm-leninizmit, sepse nuk është shkencore. E dyta, duhet rikonceptuar figura e Enver Hoxhës, pra të mos ishte ajo figurë që tradicionalisht nga komunistët konsiderohej si një idhull dhe elementë të tjerë kriticistë të sistemit që u quajt socialist, të gabimeve në ekonomi, të qëndrimit ndaj intelektualëve dhe të çështjes kombëtare.

*Si u prit ky fjalim?*

Fjalimi u prit gati në heshtje. Nuk u morëm parasysh këto vërejtje, ndonëse Ramizi tha që le të rishikohet projekt-programi. Kjo ka ndodhur para Kongresit, i cili u bë në qershor të vitit 1991. Dokumenti i tretë është një ditë para Kongresit, në një mbledhje, prapë e kam ngritur çështjen se duhet të ndryshojë emri i Partisë së Punës. Duhet të ketë një emër tjetër, e tipit socialdemokrat, Parti Socialiste.

*Pra, ju ishit ideatori i këtij emri të ri?*

Po, madje kam pasur një debat me Ramizin, sepse ai tha që "ky është një emër i bukur". Ndërsa unë i thashë që "ky nuk është një emër i caktuar nga shqiptarët, por është sugjeruar nga Stalini, pavarësisht se emrin e Partisë së Punës mund ta kishin edhe parti të tjera, p.sh, Partia Laburiste, por jo me konotacionet historike dhe ideologjike që patëm ne. Kur unë u përgatita për Kongresin, me diskutimin tim që tashmë është i njohur publikisht, nuk dija asgjë. Nuk është se jam konsultuar nga ndonjë njeri. Nuk ka pasur asnjë konsultim as me mikun tim të ngushtë të asaj kohe, Spiro Dede, i cili ishte kryesor në këtë rol, as me Ramiz Alinë, as me Xhelil Gjonin dhe as me ndonjë njeri tjetër. Domethënë kam vepruar në mënyrë vetjake, i bindur se duheshin ndryshuar gjërat
Kisha një vizion për një parti socialdemokrate të majtë dhe demokratike, ç'ka duket qartë në konstruktimin dhe konceptimin e fjalës që mbajta në Kongres. Dua të them që unë e kam kërkuar fjalën që në fillim të Kongresit. Por gjithmonë kryesia e Kongresit ma vononte fjalën. Nuk kam biseduar as me Dritëronë në atë kohë. Nuk e dija ç'qëndrim do të mbante Dritëroi. Dritëroi foli pak përpara meje, kurse fjala që mbajta unë ka qenë më e penguara në Kongres. Kryesuesi i seancës gjithmonë donte të ma ndërpriste fjalën, por unë kisha vendosur ta mbaja deri në fund fjalën time. Fjala ime është pritur jo mirë nga kongresistët e asaj kohe. Menjëherë e ndjeva distancimin e tyre, kur shkuam për të pirë kafe. Nuk pata ndonjë përgëzim të veçantë nga njerëz që njihja. Mbaj mend vetëm një gazetar italian në kafe, i cili erdhi dhe më tha që "kjo ishte një fjalë e rrezikshme".

*A kishit frikë në atë kohë?*

Jo, nuk mund të them që kisha frikë, sepse situata kishte degraduar shumë dhe mendoj që kriticizmi i fjalimit tim në atë kongres ishte një lloj programi konceptual për që mendoja unë, për një të majtë demokratike, të tipit evropian. Kaq i madh qe reagimi negativ ndaj meje, sa që ndonëse u vura që të zgjidhesha në forum së bashku me Dritëro Agollin, Dritëro Agolli u rizgjodh, por duke manipuluar votat, siç dëshmon Xhelil Gjoni, kurse emri im u fshi menjëherë. Nuk fitova fare. Pas kësaj mund të themi që u pranua ndryshimi i emrit nga Partia e Punës në Parti Socialiste të Shqipërisë. Në një farë mënyre ky ishte një lloj trashëgimi në një kohë tjetër, në një epokë të re që do hapet të Partisë së Punës. Pati ndryshime në program. U bë një program deri diku socialdemokrat. U zgjodh në krye të partisë, kryetar Fatos Nano, i cili për një kohë rezistoi që të mos zgjidhej.
*
A mbani mend si erdhën deri tek emri i Fatos Nanos, sepse me sa është thënë, i pari është propozuar Maqo Lakrori?*

Me sa di unë edhe nga ajo çfarë ka thënë Xhelil Gjoni, pasi ai ishte më i mirinformuari nga të gjithë, Maqo Lakrori u propozua për kryetar të partisë. Kjo është e vërtetë. Por Maqo nuk pranoi, ndoshta kishte edhe arsyet e veta dhe u vendos Fatos Nano. Mbaj mend që ai kërkonte të ishte ministër, nuk e mbaj mend se në çfarë sektori. Por më pas ai u bind, edhe me presionin e Xhelil Gjonit dhe Ramiz Alisë dhe pranoi të bëhej kryetar i PS. 12 qershori quhet data juridike e formimit të një partie që mori emrin Partia Socialiste, por që trashëgonte shumë gjëra nga Partia e Punës. Ky akt për mua është historik. Ka dy teza për këtë akt. Teza e parë është që ishte thjeshtë një konvertim mekanik që pjesërisht ka diçka të vërtetë, por nuk duhet mohuar fakti që Partia e Punës kishte vdekur, qoftë si organizëm, qoftë si protagonizëm politik. Teza e dytë është që disa njerëz, me një vizion më të gjerë se kongresistët, megjithëse ishin në minorancë, kërkuan që të ndryshonte konceptualisht nga një parti komuniste në një parti socialdemokrate. Shpresoj që fjalimi i Dritëroit dhe fjalimi im kanë qenë më programorët, në këtë drejtim. Fakti që fitoi teza që të ndryshonte kjo parti është një fakt pozitiv. Natyrisht kësaj partie i duhej shumë për të ndryshuar, të kishte një proces emancipimi që kjo parti nga viti në vit dhe deri më sot e ka bërë në mënyrë të ndërlikuar më zigzage, por sot mund të themi që PS është një parti anëtare e Internacionales Socialiste, një parti e tipit socialdemokrat, nuk është një parti komuniste. Dhe kjo ka qenë një fitore e pluralizmit në tërësi. Të gjithë thonë që të gjithë kongresistët që ishin në 12 qershor e quajnë veten themelues. Kjo është diçka virtuale, nuk është e saktë. Nuk mund të themi as unë, as Dritëroi dhe as ndonjë tjetër që bëmë kriticizmin më të madh dhe kërkuam që të ndryshohej jo thjeshtë emri i partisë, por programi i saj dhe koncepti i saj, që jemi si të thuash themeluesit më autentikë. Ne ishim njerëz që kontribuuam, padyshim shumë më tepër se sa të tjerët, kurse pjesa tjetër, të cilët mburren sot si themelues janë themelues virtualë, ose si të thuash pranuan një gjë që në fillim dukej e paqartë, pranuan që tendenca kishte ndryshuar, pranuan që Partia e Punës kishte vdekur dhe Partia Socialiste tashmë një parti e re, pavarësisht se trashëgonte shumë gjëra nga partia e vdekur, mund të mbijetonte, duke pasur parasysh koncepte dhe një program të ndryshëm demokratik, të tipit evropian. Unë di që kjo parti në fillimet e veta pati një pritje jo të mirë, pati edhe kritika. Kishte një atmosferë jo shumë pozitive, por gjatë zgjedhjeve që u bënë në 22 mars 1992, ku fitoi PD-ja me të drejtë, grupi parlamentar i PS-së nuk qe shumë i madh dhe mund të them me plot gojën që grupi parlamentar i viteve 1992-1996, ku kam bërë pjesë edhe unë, ka qenë grupi më i mirë, me nivel më të lartë intelektual dhe më i përkushtuar sesa grupet e tjera parlamentare që erdhën më pas. Pikërisht mësimi me luftën parlamentare, mësimi me konceptet demokratike, bëri që ne deputetët e PS-së 1992-1996, jo vetëm të kontribuonim në konceptimin e politikës, në rrafshin demokratik, të pasuronim edhe veten tonë, të kulturoheshim akoma më shumë, por mund të them që pikërisht ky grup i vogël, kishte brenda tij autorë librash, ç'ka nuk e shohim sot me pjesëtarët e grupeve parlamentare të PS-së. Në atë kohë në grup kam qenë unë, Fehmi Abdiu, Ermelinda Meksi, Shaqir Vukaj, Xhevat Lloshi, Servet Pëllumbi, Kastriot Islami, Pandeli Majko, Ilir Meta, Sabit Brokaj, Ethem Ruka, Maqo Lakrori, Bardhyl Agasi etj. Unë në 1996 pata një shkëputje nga politika. Isha një vit, studiova në SHBA. Nuk isha më aktiv në politikë, përveçse në sferën e politikës për Kosovën, sepse në vitet 1996-1999 kam marrë pjesë me shumë shkrime politike për çlirimin e Kosovës, në gazetën "Zëri i Kosovës" që botohej në Zvicër. Në 1998, unë u caktova me fitoren e PS-së drejtor i Muzeut Historik Kombëtar dhe pata një shkëputje të gjatë politike për shumë arsye. Ato kanë të bëjnë edhe me një proces që po ndodhte në PS, proces që unë e kam quajtur negativ, një proces i deintelektualizimit të PS-së, të largimit të figurave intelektuale të vërteta dhe ardhjes në PS të biznesmenëve, të njerëzve arrivistë.

*Në cilin vit filloi kjo?*

Për mua kjo ka filluar pas viteve 1998. Një proces i cili është i dhimbshëm. Flas për personalitete të vërteta të kulturës, jo për njerëz që kanë mbaruar shkollë të lartë. Deri në vitin 2005 unë jam marrë me punën time shkencore dhe letrare dhe në 2005 mua më ka hequr pushteti i Berishës, padrejtësisht nga funksioni im si Drejtor i Muzeut Kombëtar, në kulmin e karrierës time shkencore dhe njerëzore, në një kohë që ish-ministri i Kulturës i asaj kohe shpalli në gazetë që Moikom Zeqo është një Monument i Kulturës, unë kam qenë nga ata të paktit figura të kulturës që u hoqën politikisht. Dhe nga viti 2005 e deri më sot jam i painkuadruar në punë shtetërore. Kam punuar në punë private. Por ajo që më ka bërë përshtypje është fakti që kur mua më hoqën politikisht, nuk pati asnjë protestë nga figurat e PS-së, deputetët ose nga njerëzit që më njihnin shumë mirë. Vetëm këtë vit unë jam angazhuar në disa shkrime politike për konceptualitetin e politikës së PS-së, sepse e shikoj me shqetësim. Nuk kam asnjë interes personal, as për tu bërë deputet as ndonjë arsye tjetër. Shqetësimi im ka qenë intelektual, sepse shikoj një diletantizëm politik në PS. Kërkoj që ajo të ketë një kauzë të së majtës demokratike. Mendoj që PS-ja ka një përfaqësim jo të denjë të elektoratit me figurat e saj, por kjo është një çështje në zhvillim, nuk më shqetëson shumë, sepse ajo ka për ta gjetur rrugën, por të thuash që historia e PS-së fillon në vitin 2005 nuk është e drejtë as historikisht as konceptualisht. Historia e PS-së fillon në vitin 1991, pavarësisht mungesave, paqartësive, mendoj që kjo parti pati një emancipim deri sa u pranua edhe në Internacionale. Ishte një parti që qeverisi për 8 vjet. Nuk ka bërë vetëm gjëra negative, por edhe gjëra pozitive dhe këto janë historikisht të verifikueshme, por çështja e lidershipit të PS-së është një çështje e kriticizmit të saj të brendshëm dhe një emancipim për shumë arsye i vështirë. PS ka një krizë personalitetesh, jo figurash të njohura mediatikisht, por njerëz me vizion, kanë mendimin e tyre të pavarur. Mendoj që kjo mund të arrihet sepse ka kapacitete. Por ka një largim nga intelektualët e vërtetë. Është PS-ja që ka nevojë për këtë shtresë.

*A është e vërtetë që në atë kohë po tentohej të bllokohej krijimi i PSD-së? Pse?*

Nuk jam shumë i informuar për këtë gjë. Bëhet fjalë për Skënder Gjinushin. E lexova tek intervista e Xhelil Gjonit. Kam idenë që ato parti u krijuan në fakt, sepse u krijua PSD-ja, madje u krijua edhe PR-ja, por edhe një parti që u bë fantazmë që quhej Ekologjike. Në të vërtetë, partitë me peshë ishin vetëm dy, PS dhe PD.

*Të kthehemi tek ardhja në krye të PS-së e Fatos Nanos. A pati ai mbështetje në masën e gjerë të delegatëve, apo erdhi si detyrim nga ish-krerët e Byrosë?*

Të flasësh për personalitetin e Nanos duhet të jesh shumë objektiv. Sot është pak e vështirë të flitet për këtë figurë. Unë dua të jem objektiv deri në fund. Nano qe një figurë liberale, i cili si sekretar i Këshillit të Ministrave, më pas edhe Kryeministër i qeverisë në 1992, para rrëzimit nga grevat qe njeri me koncepte liberale, një njeri me një vizion kulturor të mirë dhe nuk duhet mohuar roli i tij, qoftë për faktin që u burgos dhe burgosja e tij u përdor si një motiv, si një atu edhe për rikonstruktimin e PS-së dhe për emancipimin e saj, sepse ai me konceptet e tij liberale lejoi një debat të madh në këtë parti dhe padyshim që këto ishin meritat e tij. Nuk dua të bie në optikën e atyre njerëzve që e shikojnë Fatos Nanon sipas konceptit bardh e zi. Ai duhet parë sipas konceptit gri, siç është përgjithësisht figura e çdo politikani. Nano për shumë vjet qe kryetar i PS-së e duke qenë i tillë ai ka edhe pjesën e sukseseve që ka PS-ja, por edhe pjesën e gabimeve. Unë personalisht mendoj që ai po të kishte pasur një vizion më të madh dhe një këmbëngulje më të admirueshme dhe një ekip më të saktë, nuk do kishte pasur këtë bjerrje që pati figura e tij. Natyrisht në politikën e sotme që është një katrahurë me luftë bërrylash, me interesa të çastit, të tërë politikanët e kanë të vështirë të modelohen seriozisht.

*Si e kujtoni kohën kur Nano ishte në burg?*

Unë kam qenë deputet i PS në atë kohë dhe kam luajtur një rol të madh, qoftë edhe në forume. Në atë kohë ne drejtoheshim nga nënkryetari Servet Pëllumbi. Kishte një frymë solidariteti të madh dhe kolegjialitet. Nuk kishte një drejtim personal, por qe një drejtim institucional, praktikë që rezultoi shumë e suksesshme. Me kalimin e kohës u hoq dorë nga ky drejtimi institucional dhe u kalua në një drejtim personal. Mendoj që këtu është edhe një nga defektet e PS. Grupi parlamentar i asaj kohe ka qenë një grup që ndodhej në një trysni të ashpër politike. Lufta politike ka qenë më e ashpër në atë kohë, më me pasoja. Ka qenë më e egër lufta në atë kohë. Natyrisht akuzat ishin më të mëdha ndaj deputetëve që vinin edhe biologjikisht nga një parti komuniste. Por niveli i debatit që bënin deputetët e PS në ato vite qe i lartë dhe me dinjitet. Ishin më të lidhur deputetët në atë kohë, edhe me elektoratin.
*
Duke ju rikthyer tek fillimi, vërtet Ramiz Alia nuk u pranua si anëtar në PS. Por cili ishte roli? Si e keni vlerësuar si figurë?*

Roli i Ramiz Alisë në politikën shqiptare kur ra muri i Berlinit ka qenë një rol jo thjesht ekstremist, por i vonuar. Ka pasur mëdyshje, jo shumë i vendosur. Ai gjithsesi e ka pasur idenë që mund të kalohej drejt një partie socialdemokrate. Domethënë u bënë disa përpjekje, por unë them që ka pas shumë mëdyshje dhe i vonuar. Megjithatë pranimi nga Pleniumi i KQ, është një vendim i marrë nën drejtimin e tij dhe ky është një fakt. S'mund ta mohojmë dot. Ai nuk ishte një njeri i vijës së ashpër. Mendoj që kjo ka qenë pozitive, por kam mendimin që nuk ishte shumë i vendosur apo i qartë që ngjarjet kishin marrë një rrokopujë të frikshme sa që ishte në interesin e vendit që të merreshin vendime më të qarta për atë që quhej pluralizmi politik dhe për një jetë demokratike.

*Po zonja Nexhmije Hoxha, pas ardhjes së pluralizmit u distancua plotësisht nga politika, apo pati edhe ajo tentativë për të qëndruar në PS?*

Jo. Unë kam idenë që pjesa e Byrosë Politike, përfshirë edhe të venë e Enver Hoxhës, Nexhmije Hoxhën, u skualifikuan përfundimisht që në 12 qershor të vitit 1991 dhe nuk patën asnjë lidhje dhe asnjë kontakt me PS-në. Ata ishin inekzistentë qoftë në drejtimin e PS-së, qoftë në luftën parlamentare që bëri PS-ja në 1992-1996. Unë mendoj që PS nuk është një parti komuniste. Nuk është një parti e Punës. Është një parti socialdemokrate. Është një parti që ka probleme të mëdha si e gjithë e majta demokratike në Perëndim. Ky është një problem i madh që diskutohet qoftë në Partinë Laburiste në Angli, qoftë në Partinë e Veltronit në Itali, etj. Këto janë probleme që kanë një sens historik. Problemi i partive të majta është që ato kanë humbur një pjesë të identitetit demokratik të majtë. Qëllimi i tyre kryesor është bërë fitorja e zgjedhjeve dhe jo ndryshimi konceptual i një programi konceptual, i një programi qeverisës i ndryshëm nga e djathta. Janë parti të cilat vuajnë një gjendje kaotike pothuaj në të gjithë kontinentin evropian.

*Në ç'drejtim po shkon PS-ja sot?*

Unë pas një heshtje gati 13 vjeçare shkrova disa shkrime, sepse teoritë "përtej të majtës dhe të djathtës" ose "politika e re" janë teori të gabuara dhe diletante. Ku po shkon PS? PS-ja po shkon drejt vetvetes, drejt një partie moderne. Ajo ka krizën e saj, por unë nuk mendoj që kjo krizë është e pakapërcyeshme. Por natyrisht, për ta kapërcyer këtë krizë duhen njerëz me vizion. Por ajo që shoh sot në PS, është që shoh ose pak njerëz me vizion dhe pjesa më e madhe bëjnë politikë të ditës. Për mendimin tim, kjo parti duhet të mos ndiqte rrugën e bojkotit. Në Parlament ajo duhet të kërkonte hapjen e kutive dhe të kishte një politikë institucionale dhe jo një politikë të rrugës. Unë të gjitha këto mendime i thashë jo se kam ndonjë përfitim politik, mund të kem edhe zhgënjimet e mia nga PS në aspektin personal, por nuk flas në këtë aspekt. Por, historia e themelimit të PS-së është një histori e një momenti të caktuar historik.

*Folët për zhgënjime. Ku jeni zhgënjyer konkretisht?*

Unë kam bërë disa libra dhe në to, unë kam konstruktuar se çfarë imazhi kam për një të majtë demokratike. Shikoj që shumë nga këto koncepte që kam unë, nuk janë të reflektuara tek udhëheqësit ose tek ata që drejtojnë PS. Ajo që më shqetëson mua është diletantizmi politik. Për 18 vjet nuk mësuan shkencën e politikës. Por kjo nuk mund të ndryshojë menjëherë, por do jetë një proces. Këto janë zhgënjimet e mia në aspektin intelektual. Nuk kam përfituar asgjë nga ajo parti, jo si të tjerët që janë bërë nga 4 herë deputetë.

gsh

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Roli i Ramizit dhe dalja e Parë e Nanos si i Partisë në Gjermani*

24/11/2009  Këshilltari kryezor i Alisë Guro Zeneli rikthen situatën e krijuar prej vitit 1986

Në librin Trashëgimtarët, i pari që paraqet një analizë të thellë të zhvillimeve në Partinë Komuniste gjatë periudhës së shndërrimit në Parti Socialiste, zbardhen një sërë detajesh, të cilat qartësojnë rrëzimin e sistemit diktatorial. Kështu, Guro Zeneli, këshilltari i Ramiz Alizë në vitet e fundit të diktaturës, por dhe këshilltari kryesor i grupit parlamentar të PS-së pas rrëzimit të sistemit, paraqet lidhjet mes fakteve dhe personazheve të asaj kohe.

*Guro Zeneli, këshilltari kryesor i Ramiz Alisë në vitet 19831991*

Intervistë e marrë më 14.03.2009.

Ramizi i ka nisur përpjekjet për ndryshim që në vitin 1986, ose më parë, por kishte një dobësi: nuk ishte i vendosur të thoshte: Tani vjen ndryshimi, bie sistemi dhe jemi në pluralizëm.
*
- Çfarë mbani mend nga seanca e mbyllur e Kongresit X të PPSH-së.*

- Dritëro Agolli foli në kongres dhe dënoi apo kritikoi veprimtarinë e Enverit dhe bëri thirrje që të distancohemi nga figura e Enver Hoxhës. Kjo shkaktoi reaksion te një pjesë e mirë e sallës. Kur u bë pushimi, Dritëro Agolli shkoi në kafene dhe po rrinte atje bashkë me Skënder Dukën. Kemi shkuar në tavolinën e Dritëroit dhe i thamë se kishte folur shumë mirë në kongres. Dritëroi ishte vetëm dhe ne i thamë të mos shqetësohej. Por delegatët e kongresit reaguan ashpër në këndvështrimin që si është e mundur që Dritëro Agolli të flasë kështu për shokun Enver.

Ai ishte anëtar i KQ-së dhe kishte të gjitha funksionet në parti. Në të vërtetë, në ato kohë, kur Dritëroi kishte folur më parë, e mbrojti Ramiz Alia, sepse tha se një Dritëro ka Shqipëria dhe nuk mundej ta cenonte njeri, ndaj ishte i lirë të thoshte mendimin e tij në kongres. Në atë fjalim Agolli tha ndër të tjera se PPSH-ja do të reformohej atëherë kur nuk do të thërriste më: Rroftë njëshi!. Ai ishte kundër reputacionit të fortë të kryetarit apo, siç quhej atëherë, Sekretarit të Parë.

Në kongres Xhelil Gjoni mbajti raportin dhe nuk është se kishte ndonjë nëntekst të fortë, por ishte i përgjithshëm. Drejtimin e seancës kur u bë ai që u quajt gjyqi i anëtareve të Byrosë Politike, e mori në dorë Gramoz Ruçi. Për mendimin tim, ai mbajti një qëndrim progresist.

*- Cili ishte reagimi i sallës kur u kërkua shkarkimi i Byrosë Politike?*

- E gjithë salla ishte për largimin nga partia të ish-byroistëve. Por e gjithë salla ishte sensibël kur përmendej figura e Enver Hoxhës. Disa prej tyre ishin pro, disa kundër, por kjo shkaktonte reaksion në sallë. Për sa u përket përplasjeve mes dy grupeve, mund të them se drejtuesi i seancës, Gramoz Ruçi, ka luajtur një rol shumë të rëndësishëm ekuilibrues, duke mbajtur qëndrime ....

*- Reaguan ish-byroistët?*

- Reaguan ish-anëtarët e Byrosë Politike, por justifikimet ishin fare të pavlefshme. Mbaj mend që Rita Marko foli jo shumë saktë, ndërsa Foto Çami ka folur objektivisht. Ai pranoi gabimet dhe tha se ....

*- Po përjashtimi si erdhi?*

- Përjashtimi u bë me vonë. Por mbaj mend se Ramizi tha: "E shikoni me kë kam punuar? Me nivelin e tyre mediokër". Por kjo erdhi pasi folën anëtarët e Byrosë.

*- Kur i keni parë shenjat e para se Ramiz Alia kërkonte ndryshimin?*

- Në Kongresin IX të PPSH-së hodhi idenë e demokratizimit të partisë, duke ndryshuar në këtë mënyrë parullën e mëparshme se ishte "revolucionarizim i mëtejshëm i Partisë". Termi demokratizim i Partisë nuk ishte përdorur kurrë më parë. Kjo parullë më bëri përshtypje, edhe pse unë kisha kuptuar më parë se fryma e ndryshimit kishte mbërritur dhe Ramizi e demonstronte këtë për ditë e më shumë.

Në vitin 1988 doli Hajredin Çeliku në një intervistë në TVSH dhe deklaroi se mbledhjet e Partisë do të bëhen të hapura. Në një mbledhje të hapur folën disa prej anëtarëve të Byrosë dhe në një prej fjalimeve Ramizi pyeti: "Keni gjë për të thënë?" Unë u ngrita dhe thashë: Në këtë fjalim nuk mbetet asgjë në kohë, të gjitha fjalët i mori era. Më tha shoku Ramiz: "Po çtë bëjmë, tu japim ...

Atëherë doli edhe një barsoletë për të qeshur: Del në ...".
*
- Kush ishte konservator në Byronë Politike dhe mund të quhej dorë e fortë?*

- Ishte një opinion i tërë që ishte konservator dhe Byroja Politike për mua kishte krahë të fortë konservator Xhelil Gjonin dhe Hekuran Isain. Në Byronë Politike ata që ishin zgjedhur që në kohën e Enverit besonin se Ramizi nuk mund ti shkarkonte dhe këtë e shprehnin. Për shembull, Hekuran Isai thoshte: Mua më ka zgjedhur Enveri dhe smë heq dot Ramizi.

Sa për luftën kundër Ramiz Alisë, ka filluar qysh në kohën e tendencës për liberalizëm, kur Ramizi u kritikua në revistën e Partisë. E akuzuan si hrushovian dhe ishte plani që Ramiz Alia të ekzekutohej. Por ai diti të penetrojë, duke ndenjur më shumë i tërhequr sesa në sulm, dhe ia doli.
*
- Në kongres Ramizi ka mbajtur krahun e konservatorëve apo të liberalëve?*

- Në të vërtetë, në kongres ai ka mbajtur krahun e të dyja palëve. Kur takonte konservatorët, u fliste si konservator, ndërsa kur takonte liberalët, fliste si liberal. Ramizi organizoi takimin me intelektualët në fund të vitit 1989 vetëm me idenë që të flisnin intelektualët, që të gjente shkak për të bërë ndryshimin. Por ata nuk e kërkuan konkretisht ndryshimin që erdhi më vonë. Nuk e kërkoi ndryshimin as Ismail Kadareja, as Sali Berisha dhe askush tjetër. Kërkuan vetëm pluralizëm mendimesh dhe jo pluralizëm partiak. Mbaj mend që u mërzit e më tha: "Po si sfoli njeri?!"

Ai ka kërkuar që në vitin 1988 në mbledhjet e organizatave të partisë: "A ka pikëpamje gorbaçoviane në parti?" Në rastin e takimit me intelektualët Ramizi e bëri listën e tyre vetë, duke i përzgjedhur me kujdes ata që ....
*
- Në kongres Ramiz Alia nuk u përjashtuar nga partia, as Nexhmije Hoxha, pse?*

- Me sa di unë, Nexhmija i shkëputi të gjitha marrëdhëniet me Ramizin qysh kur u rrëzua busti i Enver Hoxhës, sepse anëtarët e Byrosë Politike thanë se protestuesit duhen vrarë dhe duhen marrë zvarrë nëpër sheshe, ndër ta edhe Hekuran Isai. Por Ramizi mblodhi Komitetin Qendror për ta ndjekur situatën hap pas hapi, duke u kujdesur që të mos kishte gjakderdhje në këto ngjarje. Ai nuk pranoi që të qëllohej mbi turmat dhe situata mbeti nën kontroll. Merita për këtë mendoj se i takon më së shumti Ramiz Alisë. Mendoj se për këtë arsye e pranoi edhe Perëndimi Ramiz Alinë.

Unë kam punuar shumë vjet me Ramiz Alinë dhe mund të them një gjë me bindje: kurrë nuk e kam dëgjuar të thotë të dënohet, të vritet etj., parulla dhune të zakonshme në kohën e diktaturës. Madje, dua të përmend një detaj.

Kur Ramizi shkoi në një vizitë në Tropojë dhe aty pati një incident, që u quajt tentative për atentat, u arrestua një djalë i ri, që quhej Skënder Haluca. Ai u dënua me vdekje, por ka ndërhyrë Ramiz Alia dhe ka thënë se nuk e pranon këtë vendim të Kuvendit Popullor, dhe kjo i shpëtoi jetën të riut nga Tropoja. Më vonë Haluca e ka deklaruar vetë, kur iu desh të gjykonte Ramiz Alinë në rolin e gjykatësit, por e kundërshtoi publikisht këtë rol, ...

*- Cilat ishin raportet e Ramiz Alisë me Sali Berishën?*

- Skam dijeni se ka pasur ndonjë lidhje midis tyre përveç atyre që janë bërë publike. Mund të them se për sa i përket pluralizmit i vetmi nga vendet e Lindjes ku pluralizmin e shpalli partia në pushtet, PPSH-ja, deri atëherë parti-shtet, ishte pikërisht Shqipëria. Dhe shpalljen e pluralizmit e bëri pikërisht Ramiz Alia. Në të gjitha vendet e tjera pluralizmi u shpall në forma të ndryshme, duke përmbysur me dhunë pushtetin në fuqi.

*- Sipas jush, sa përpjekje janë bërë që gjithçka të mbetej brenda sistemit dhe të mos vinte pluralizmi në Shqipëri? Çfarë shenjash keni parë te Ramiz Alia?*

- Ramiz Alia nuk i çmonte dhe nuk i vlerësonte ata që e rrethonin, pra anëtarët e Byrosë Politike dhe KQ. Dhe ky zhvlerësim vinte jo për shkak të luftës për pushtet, por për shkak të nivelit të ulët intelektual që kishin anëtarët e Byrosë Politike. Për sa i përket kësaj çështjeje, dua të them se në PPSH kanë ekzistuar dy grupe: liberalët dhe konservatorët. Këta të fundit ishin të fuqishëm dhe sundues. Liberalët ishin më të ditur, me nivel të lartë intelektual, por ishin të paktë në numër. Pastaj, janë katër njerëz që e kanë drejtuar shtetin në komunizëm: Enveri, Mehmeti, Hysniu dhe Kadriu. Ramizi ishte gjithnjë në prapavijë. Ramizi ishte minorancë. Dora më e sertë e PPSH-së ishte Mehmet Shehu. Kur Ramizi rrezikoi, në kohën e liberalizmit, i gjithë blloku e sulmoi. Ishte ideja që Ramizi ishte kundër linjës së Enverit. Kjo është parë në plenumin liberal, ku ishte kupola, Ramizi dhe ata të tjerët; Todi Lubonja me shokë vetëm zbatuan strategjinë e Ramizit. Dua të tregoj disa detaje që kanë të bëjnë me liberalizmin e Ramizit.

Kur u prish feja më 1967-n, Mehmet Shehu thërret Agim Meron dhe i thotë: Futi kazmën asaj Xhamisë së Tabakëve. Dhe Gimi i thotë Ramizit se çfarë i kishte thënë Mehmeti. Ramizi i thotë: ...

*- A vazhdoi Ramizi të ndikonte në politikë pas viteve 90?*

- Po, në PS ka ndikuar për njëfarë kohe.

*- Çraporte kishte Ramiz Alia me Fatos Nanon?*

- Nano ishte i pari në aparatin shtetëror që kërkoi ekonominë e tregut. Në vitin 1987, kur doli "Perestrojka", doli problemi të gjendeshin mekanizmat ekonomikë. Ramizi e ka dërguar Fatosin në Gjermani, ndërsa Gramoz Pashkon në Suedi. Fatosi foli si ekspert, ndërsa Gramozi foli si kryeministër, ndërkohë që nuk ishte në atë pozicion. Nano solli informacion nga Gjermania dhe rekomandoi ekonominë e tregut. Në këtë çast duket se Ramizi e piketoi si politikan. Nano u sulmua nga anëtarët e Byrosë Politike për mendimet lidhur me ekonominë e tregut, por Ramizi u tha: Çfarë keni me të, ai vetëm mendim dha, sbëri gjë. Në atë kohë, ose më parë, më 1986, ka filluar një tur i disa intelektualëve në disa vende perëndimore. Ky ishte, siç duket, një sinjal se po kërkohej informacion nga jashtë dhe se po kërkohej ndryshimi.

Unë kam shkuar në Zvicër në atë kohë, bile sapo kishte nisur marrëdhënia ajrore me Zvicrën. Shkuan në disa vende shumë intelektualë. Kur shkova në Zvicër, unë nuk u prezantova si i partisë, por si mësues në një shkollë të mesme. Na ishte dhënë porosi që të mos prezantoheshim si të partisë. Nuk e di arsyen. Pra, Ramizi ka nisur përpjekjet për ndryshim që në vitin 1986, ose më parë. Por kishte një dobësi: nuk ishte i vendosur, nuk kishte burrërinë e nevojshme të thoshte: Tani vjen ndryshimi, bie sistemi dhe jemi në pluralizëm. Këtë ndoshta duhet ta kishte bërë më parë dhe jo të qëndronte hap pas hapi.

Në vitin 1989 Xhelil Gjoni propozoi që të gjithë anëtarët e Byrosë dhe të Komitetit Qendror të dilnin në pension, përveç Ramiz Alisë. Kjo shkaktoi debat, sepse nuk u erdhi mirë atyre që dilnin në pension që të iknin nga postet, domethënë. Ramizi u ngrit dhe tha se do ta shtyjmë në një kohë tjetër.

Marrë me shkurtime nga libri Trashëgimtarët 

metropol.

----------


## mondishall

Shume zhurme per pak gje behet ne kete mes. Pse? Tregohen e thurren te verteta e te paverteta neper intervista e libra kujtimesh nga protagoniste kryesore, me pak se kryesore, ne hije, ne gjysme hije te politikes shqiptare, qe ne thelb kane te perbashket gabimin konceptual per daljen ne skenen politike te Partise Socialiste. Qe aty ku pyetja behet me termin "krijim" dhe me pas ku pergjigja e merr te mireqene kete term veprues ne gjuhesi, pra nenkupton qe Partia Socialiste qenka krijuar vertet, vazhdon analiza sipas ketij kendveshtrimi abstrakt.
Partia Sopcialiste nuk u krijua, nuk ka si te krijohet dicka e krijuar me pare, vec te rikonstruktohet. C'rendesi ka emri rikonstruksionist, kur themeli e gjithcka mbi te eshte i meparshmi? Na e thenkan tani kete neper libra e intervista sikur na zbulojne dicka te paditur, kur dihej qe ne ate kohe e verteta e ketij lloj rikonstruksioni te PPSH-se, apo thene me popullorce, pagezimi te nje plakusheje me emer tjeter. Jo u propozua ky, jo s'pranoi ai, jo i thashe ketij, por vume ate tjetrin. E c'e pastaj? Loje karnavalesh si ne prolog, ashtu dhe ne vazhdim. Pse cuditen keta lloj analistesh per ngercin qe ka pjella e tyre ne keto 20 vite me emrin e ri pagezues? Fare e qarte eshte e verteta, ajo e vertete qe fillon gabim me ate termin qe thashe ne fillim, "krijim". Po te ishte krijuar vertet nje Parti Socialiste, nuk do ekzistonte ky ngerc sot, pasi ajo do ishte krijese e re qe do dinte te hynte e denje ne politiken pluraliste shqiptare. Ne fakt ajo ishte plakushja e njohur e pagezuar dhe kozmetikuar ndryshe, por kellqet e saj ishin prej plakusheje. Dhe na dalin tani shkrues e shkrues te historise se kesaj plakusheje, duke na e paraqitur si krijese te re. C'te bejne te gjoret, nuk kane faj perderisa tek ta kishte mbaruar plotesisht klonozimi ne qenien aq te trumbetuar te atij sistemi, "Njeriu i ri". Si te tille kujtojne qe e njejta gje ndodhi dhe me "krijimin" e PS, nga klonozimi i PPSH-se. Te mjeret e mjere!!!

----------


## Brari

un mendoj se jan me vlera keto qe thot xhelili.. 
mire eshte te sillni dhe cka thene kto dite moikom zeqo..
te dy kan cfare thone..e ne ..pra mileti qe kemi qene larg ketyre zonave.. kemi se cte mesojme prej tyre per cka ka ndodhur ne birone e komitetin misterioz qendror te ppsh-se..

eshte fakt se xhelil gjoni ne kuvendin e pare pluralist.. si deputet i dibres.. pra i ppsh-se ose i ps-se..ska rendesi.. ka treguar disa here seriozitet e kombetarizem.. ne diskutimet apo nderhyrjet e tije me vend..

mua me duken shum te verteta shum nga ato qe thot ai..
mirpo nuk jam dakort me ate qe thote se.. ppsh e beri vete pluralizmin..jo si vendet e tjera qe u be me dhune..

te ish per vetë e kishin bere qe me 48 -të.. 
pra duhet ta thone..se ppsh nuk mundi tja lulezoje jeten shqiptareve..perkundrazi ja nxiu.. 
kte nuk e thone..
 dhe tjetren se.. erdhen amerikanet.. dhe i thane beje.. e pastaj ne do te te mbajme.. dhe ai e beri.. dhe amerikanet dhe sot e ksaj dite..e kan xhan ramizin e gjithe ramize-xhijte e tjere..

jo me kot xhaxhi ramiz vajti ne amerik ti beje opracionet.. dhe duall me sukses..
pra spati frike se imperializmi pra mjeksia amerikane.. do tja heqe gabim ndonje zorre ..

jo me kot dhe lino-ja.. ne 97 te.. u dha mbeshtje luizo causheve..
jo me kot dhe widhers vithja u jep tani mbeshtetje klos edvin ruco bazeve..


jan ca cudira qe nuku shpjegonen lehte..

po mir eshte ti themi..



..

----------

